# Blood Behind His Ears



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Last night I gave Phinneus some flaxseed oil behind his ears and on his skin to help with the quilling. Today I noticed that behind one ear there is an angry red patch of skin and little bit of dried blood. Could this have been caused by the oil application? Does he need a trip to the vet?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

It sounds like maybe he was scratching at the area, maybe irritation caused by the flaxseed oil or just the smell of it. I'd go to the vet if it gets worse, but for now just keep an eye on the area and any other area you applied the flaxseed to.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Is it possible you got oil inside the ear canal and he is digging at it to get it out?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

> Is it possible you got oil inside the ear canal and he is digging at it to get it out?


It's possible, but the redness and blood was behind his ear and not very close to the actual opening of the ear. I will keep an eye on it to make it doesn't get worse, and also to see if he is scratching at the area a lot. Thanks for the helpful suggestions!


----------



## shadowHH (Jul 4, 2010)

probably itchy...I know heidi is..

ear mites or dry skin is usually problem but she wont let me wet her ears.
(try trimming his nails..should stop the bleeding)


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Ok, I have trimmed his nails, and he saw the vert a few days ago. She took a sample from behind his ears and ruled out mites. However, I have noticed that his skin is very dry and flaky. Will it just irritate him more if I give him a bath with some olive oil?


----------

